# Disable Windshield Wiper Afterwipe w/ VCDS



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

A friend with a '09 was hoping to have me disable the afterwipe of the windshield wipers. I did this mod on my B8 S4, but can't seem to find it on the C6. Does anyone know if its possible?
Thanks!


----------

